# birth control



## TamiJ (Apr 8, 2010)

I have been off birth control since I moved to GDL,but I really want to start taking it again. Do I need a prescription for this, or is it available over the counter. Does anyone know what it is called in Spanish?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You should probably take your present packaging with you to a 'farmacia' and inquire. I doubt that you will need a new prescription, but it might be worth a 'consultation' to determine the proper product.
You can get an MD's consultation from 25 pesos at many 'Farmacia Similares' locations, and a few other discount pharmacies. Local MDs will charge anything from 150 pesos, to as much as 500 pesos for specialists of renown.


----------



## TamiJ (Apr 8, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> You should probably take your present packaging with you to a 'farmacia' and inquire. I doubt that you will need a new prescription, but it might be worth a 'consultation' to determine the proper product.
> You can get an MD's consultation from 25 pesos at many 'Farmacia Similares' locations, and a few other discount pharmacies. Local MDs will charge anything from 150 pesos, to as much as 500 pesos for specialists of renown.


Thanks so much!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Woops! I forgot to answer part of your question:
Birth Control Pills = Pastillas anticonceptivas.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Unless you're using something too specific, you should be able to find it, no prescription needed. Yaz (or Yazmin) is sold over the counter for example, but there are many other brands available.


----------



## TamiJ (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks you guys.


----------

